# More PICS from NUSKOOL..56K NO WAY



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

I got the Fidanza flywheel and ACT clucth installed into my new motor....Spun a rod...Next are Brakes and Seats


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

new pics my ass...lets paint the intake manifold


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

They are new as of today....and yes we will paint the manifold....


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

post more motor pics...and interior...and more outside pics mikey


this isnt a 56k warning though


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

and you need new corners to match them halos !


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

LIUSPEED said:


> and you need new corners to match them halos !



i think bothme and mike are gonna try the ghetto painting mod on the headlights and corners haha


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

I want the JDM looking amber colored ones....but dont know where to get the paint or where to buy


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> I want the JDM looking amber colored ones....but dont know where to get the paint or where to buy



krylon paint from autozone......


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

get the version 2 clear corners from www.liuspeedtuning.com or get them on the group buy.. they would look hot...


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Yeah but thats just like everyone else.....I have looked for the orange translucent krylon paint but no luck


----------

